# CDC Virus Spread in USA WHEN not IF



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

https://www.livescience.com/coronavirus-spread-us-inevitable.html

It's not a matter of "if" but "when" the new coronavirus, SARS-CoV-2, will spread in the United States, officials with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) said in a news conference today (Feb. 25).

In the past week, there have been reports of increased community spread of the virus in other countries, including South Korea, Iran, Italy, Singapore, Taiwan, Thailand and Japan.

That has "certainly raised our level of concern and raised our level of expectation that we are going to have community spread here" in the U.S., Dr. Nancy Messonnier, the director of CDC's National Center for Immunization and Respiratory Diseases, said in the briefing.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

With all the discussions about EMPs, natural disasters, pandemics, etc. Do you all think the chickens are coming home to roost, conspiracy theory or not this doesn’t look good, the financials are already starting to collapse, I personally have stock investments, with a sell off in high gear, I personally am sitting tight, banking on we will get through this, if we don’t, it probably won’t matter, unless you go underground, we are all at risk JMO....


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah I read that from the cdc. I’d also be interested in what is happening in Africa given all the Chinese on that continent. I’m wondering if some of the cases in Europe are a result of a few African immigrants (Legal and illegal)

Unless you rely on the income I’d hang tight or try and buy at the down side. 

Funny.. ok maybe not... but I was just thinking how part of my career (I’m retired) was consulting with global corporations about business continuity. I remember discussing SARS with one company. Man.. seems so long ago. Now a flashback.


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...-disruption-to-everyday-life-might-be-severe/

Now CDC is on sugar coating there earlier statement. It's all bullshit.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm willing to bet that when all is said and done, more will be said than done. lain:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'm willing to bet that when all is said and done, more will be said than done. lain:


except in Washington where more will be said then done


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That's it, close the borders! Just to be safe they will remain closed for 10 years until we know the virus has burned itself out. You are welcome to leave but you ain't getting back in.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This starts in China at a time when Trump is kicking their butts on trade. It hurts the economy as an election is coming. Then they let out some information that it was the US that caused it. Anyone been keeping an eye on Hillary lately sounds like her work to me.
China don't care how many it kills long as their goal is reached. In China everything is politics ,every word and breath. Nothing but the party power madders. The Doctor that exposed it was killed off because he spoke to soon.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

This could be bad


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If it is human engineered what I great way to crash economies so Trump can not make China be reasonable and to make socialism seem safe. Just saying. It will be tough to have any job in which you come into contact with other humans if the CDC is correct.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah Beck has been talking about this for a couple weeks. Your just in a state of denial if you think it won't. The only question it how bad it will get, here.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Devil's advocate reporting for duty....

Why the excitement when something like 320% more die from the flu each year? And, it always kills the most vulnerable...the aged or already sick with respiratory conditions.

Carry on....


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> Devil's advocate reporting for duty....
> 
> Why the excitement when something like 320% more die from the flu each year? And, it always kills the most vulnerable...the aged or already sick with respiratory conditions.
> 
> Carry on....


I tend to agree with you however there are some numbers to keep in mind. IF.. and I say IF you believe the CDC and the virologist statement that 40-70% of the population will contract the virus then the numbers out strip the flu by quite a bit. And a key word with the flu.. it's seasonal and this isn't.

At the low end of 40% then 146 million people would be infected. With a mortality rate of 2% there would be in the area of 3 million people dead. That's in the US alone. I think the mortality rate for the flu is about 3% +/- with 80,000 people dying In the 2017/18 season (which was very high.. almost 2x the norm)

Basically the hospitals and medical system would not be able to handle the raw numbers of people infected and that turn critical.

At that point the fear contagion takes over.

And.. all this is speculation on the part of the CDC. I'm really waiting to see what corroborated research tells us about the virus, mortality and how contagious.

But with that said, I'm "prepared".. just in case.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> Devil's advocate reporting for duty....
> 
> Why the excitement when something like 320% more die from the flu each year? And, it always kills the most vulnerable...the aged or already sick with respiratory conditions.
> 
> Carry on....


How do you know the mortality rate of the Kung Flu? Info from the Chinese government? 
If this were less lethal than the flu, why did the Chinese react as it did? What does it know?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> How do you know the mortality rate of the Kung Flu? Info from the Chinese government?
> If this were less lethal than the flu, why did the Chinese react as it did? What does it know?


Exactly. And now that the virus is out in the open.. I'd like to see corroborated studies and more information on mortality.. not what the chicoms tell us (which is probably BS)

Edit.. if 50m people in china were quarantined, and 40% were infected...with a 2% mortality the deaths would be 400,000 not 3,000.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well Mr. Devil,

More do die of drunk driving, cancer, certainly heart disease and the flue. However none of them are contagious, have a two week incubation during which it can be spread, and a death rate of 2% for all and higher for seniors. None of those went from zero in October 2019 to 100,000 by the end of February 2020, and not one of those kicked a bull market in the butt to 8% already ( in two days ). Do I need to go Dear Mr. Devil?

If the same stats of the cruise ship hit America you will have 56 million impacted and 1.1 million die and that is just the USA.



Robie said:


> Devil's advocate reporting for duty....
> 
> Why the excitement when something like 320% more die from the flu each year? And, it always kills the most vulnerable...the aged or already sick with respiratory conditions.
> 
> Carry on....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

FYI my semi retired status of financial advisor had me get my clients to increase cash from Stocks 5% in December and 10% more in January. This was not due to the virus it’s because we all enjoyed 40% gains last year and wanted to secure some of that. Late January and early Feb the bug scared me enough to go 25% more cash total 45% by 2/14. Now they (clients) all know why. This won’t be over quick but good signs will give the market a boost. Watch for them.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't think this is the end of the world, we're talking about the flu here. The biggest threat is the disruption that's going to be caused from all the people freaking out because the media tells them too. The run on medical supplies has spread to survival food, wonder what will be next.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I don't think this is the end of the world, we're talking about the flu here. The biggest threat is the disruption that's going to be caused from all the people freaking out because the media tells them too. The run on medical supplies has spread to survival food, wonder *what will be next*.


Beer!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

As soon as a vaccine is developed and this bug is cured, watch the stock market blow past 30000.......


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rstanek said:


> As soon as a vaccine is developed and this bug is cured, watch the stock market blow past 30000.......


Vaccine isn't supposed to be done for a year or more.

BTW, i got so excited... I found n95 masks last night online and bought them. Woke up this morning to an email that said they would be delivered in October! Lol Called and canceled!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm not trying to be a jerk (tough sometimes to believe) but I find it a little surprising "preppers" don't have masks/respirators in their bags of tricks.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Robie said:


> Devil's advocate reporting for duty....
> 
> Why the excitement when something like 320% more die from the flu each year? And, it always kills the most vulnerable...the aged or already sick with respiratory conditions.
> 
> Carry on....


Because the r0 is 6.7 and not 1.2 like flu and, on present figures, it's 20x more deadly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I found n95 masks in the local Home Depot in the paint department yesterday. Local paint stores (not big box stores) and small local hardware stores may still have them at reasonable prices.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Mish said:


> Vaccine isn't supposed to be done for a year or more.
> 
> BTW, i got so excited... I found n95 masks last night online and bought them. Woke up this morning to an email that said they would be delivered in October! Lol Called and canceled!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I was able to purchase 100 surgical masks about 3 weeks ago, cost was $15.00. If I never use them, well I've pissed away $15.00 on dumber stuff.....


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

That's one month

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Did a quick check

flu mortality is around 1%

the Covid virus... depending on who give the info mortality is between 4 and 9%

----------------------
depending on how bad it gets you have secondary and tertiary issues

example---- in china they had to building hospital and did it in weeks... if it spreads here.... we could never build hospitals that fast.. between unions and politcians and rules and regs... it would take years.. so our medical capacity would be overwhelmed.
people end up dying at home or in cars 

businesses start to shut down

then who runs the plant that produces electricity, clean water, pumps... 

if it gets so bad people hunker down.... coal delivery stops to power plants, gas deliveries stop to gas stations

truck drivers park their trucks

larger cities will not have food deliveries


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> Did a quick check
> 
> flu mortality is around 1%
> 
> ...


Pretty much laid out in _After Armageddon.
_
Free to watch:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Context

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> Did a quick check
> 
> flu mortality is around 1%
> 
> ...


I think flu mortality is 0.1%, not 1%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> I think flu mortality is 0.1%, not 1%
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, sorry..flu is .1%


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> Did a quick check
> 
> flu mortality is around 1%
> 
> ...


Coronavirus mortality is around 2.4%, Higher for elderly or those with preexisting conditions.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

NKAWTG said:


> Coronavirus mortality is around 2.4%, Higher for elderly or those with preexisting conditions.


that is not correct! the daily update I watch is pretty clear that it will end up between 4 and 9%

right now nobody can provide an accurate %..

problem is there has not been enough time to get a good picture

""Cause-specific death rates can also be calculated directly by dividing the number of people in the post-census mortality survey who died from a specific cause by the number of people residing in the sample area as reported on the census.""

we do not know REALLY, how many have died or how many on in the pool...

here is a rough figure BUT AGAIN.. this will change over time as we learn more
AGE
DEATH RATE*
80+ years old 14.8%

70-79 years old 8.0%

60-69 years old 3.6%

50-59 years old 1.3%

40-49 years old 0.4%

30-39 years old 0.2%

20-29 years old 0.2%

10-19 years old 0.2%


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

80+ is 14.8%

(And these figures are from 11th Feb)
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't have a link, but reported a flight attendant on USA flight has been infected.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Bio-Warfare Manual - Decontamination*

Clif High, a genius' genius, lays it out in terms everyone should be able to understand.

30 Minute Video


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Good Golly, . . . we've been in this frog pit before.

Back in the early 50's polio was going to kill 50% of the world.

Later came the swine flu, . . . 

There was I believe some strain of monkey flu, . . . 

Now it is the corona virus, . . . 

Hold on to your stock, . . . and your bonds, . . . and your annuities, . . . take a deep breath and grab another slice of pizza.

You doom-sayers need to take a break and quit watching CNN, MSNBC, and the rest of the democrat controlled FAKE news outlets that make their $$$ by inventing catastrophies or riding hard on any crisis, . . . no matter the size.

We will get thru this, . . . we are prepped and ready, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Good Golly, . . . we've been in this frog pit before.
> 
> Back in the early 50's polio was going to kill 50% of the world.
> 
> ...


Thank God there are still some sain people on this planet. Thank you Paster Dwight55 for the reality check.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Big sell off in the markets, I’m sitting tight, taking a hit, but it will be back......


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> Good Golly, . . . we've been in this frog pit before.
> 
> Back in the early 50's polio was going to kill 50% of the world.
> 
> ...


This is being weaponized by the demedia to again attempt to take Trump down.

Remember what Rahm Emanuel said...

"Don't ever let a good crisis go to waste"


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Robie said:


> This is being weaponized by the demedia to again attempt to take Trump down.
> 
> Remember what Rahm Emanuel said...
> 
> "Don't ever let a good crisis go to waste"


^^ Yup there it is ^^


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I moved my invests out of mutual funds into a money market account on tuesday


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Live feed POTUS on corona virus


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

First Washington COVID-19 death. Two new cases, one of which was transmitted by unknown means.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Trump sets new travel restrictions over coronavirus, considering southern border shutdown"

He should also not allow anyone in or out of CA or Washington state until this is over .

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/tr...ce-after-first-american-dies-from-coronavirus

""Yes, we are thinking about [the] southern border, we have received a lot of power on the southern border over the last couple of years from the courts but we are looking at that very strongly," Trump said at a press conference."

Now if he close the southern boarder watch the Democrats head to court.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Talk about bad timing!:vs_mad: I have been very careful about outside contact, shopping, and hand washing like crazy. But this morning I woke up with a head cold. GRRRRRRR! Now everyone will be treating me like a leper.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Talk about bad timing!:vs_mad: I have been very careful about outside contact, shopping, and hand washing like crazy. But this morning I woke up with a head cold. GRRRRRRR! Now everyone will be treating me like a leper.


Yep, I woke up Saturday morning like that. Spent time outside, hopefully that helped with getting sunshine and cold air slowing down the virus. Then came in and had 3 glasses of hot tea with honey. If nothing else it tasted good!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sister in law is flying to LA to be in a commercial for the company she works for. Told her were locking her up for 30 days when she gets back.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Sister in law is flying to LA to be in a commercial for the company she works for. Told her were locking her up for 30 days when she gets back.


I have to fly to D.C. tomorrow. The really bad part is, all of our fruit trees are in full bloom right now, so the air at home is loaded with pollen. I have been sneezing from it like a madman for the last week. I am more afraid of being quarantined for a stuffy nose when I get to Dulles than I am about catching the virus.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ah.. I was just thinking “it’s allergy season” and people will be sneezing right and left. Might make for some humor.. maybe not.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Ah.. I was just thinking "it's allergy season" and people will be sneezing right and left. Might make for some humor.. maybe not.


With a cough I bet you can clear the 10 Items or less lane at the grocery store. :vs_lol:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Just to put this in perspective:

(Not my original work, copies from another forum)

Human cases of H1N1 from April 2009-April 2010:

https://www.cdc.gov/h1n1flu/estimates_2009_h1n1.htm

The last administration waited 6 months before declaring national emergency

(CNN)Here's a look at the H1N1 influenza virus, also known as swine flu. There was a pandemic outbreak across the globe which lasted from 2009 to 2010.

Human cases of H1N1 from April 2009-April 2010:
Fatalities in the United States - Estimated total is 12,469.
Fatalities Worldwide - A 2012 study estimated a range between 151,700 and 575,400 deaths.

Swine Flu:
Swine flu is a respiratory disease caused by type A influenza virus in pigs. Swine flu outbreaks are common in pig herds, but generally the disease causes few deaths in pigs.

April 2009 - Swine influenza A (H1N1) virus is detected in a 10-year-old boy. CDC lab testing confirms the same virus in a second California child residing about 130 miles away from the first patient.

April 24, 2009 - The CDC issues an outbreak notice warning travelers of an increased health risk of swine flu in Central Mexico and Mexico City.

April 26, 2009 - The United States declares a public health emergency as cases of swine flu increase.

April 27, 2009 - World Health Organization (WHO) raises the influenza pandemic alert to a level 4, which means that there has been human-to-human transmission of the virus.

April 29, 2009 - WHO raises the influenza pandemic alert to a level 5, indicating sustained community-level outbreaks in two or more countries within the same region.

June 11, 2009 - WHO raises the influenza pandemic alert to a level 6. The outbreak is now being considered a global pandemic.

October 24, 2009 - US President Barack Obama declares the H1N1 outbreak a national emergency.

August 10, 2010 - WHO Director General Dr. Margaret Chan announces that the H1N1 outbreak has moved into the post-pandemic period.
June 26, 2012 - A study published in the Lancet Infectious Diseases journal estimates that the global death toll from the pandemic ranges between 151,700 and 575,400.
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/laninf/artic...4/fulltext

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Ah.. I was just thinking "it's allergy season" and people will be sneezing right and left. Might make for some humor.. maybe not.


I haven't been able to breath for a month with all the green dust all over everything. I hate this time of the year in Texas.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Here is a better chart to look at. The virus peaked Feb 4. 
Stats can be used to invoke fear. This chart, epi style, shows its declining.
Other charts just keep adding to induce fear.
https://www.futurehealth.live/blog/2020/2/17/all-the-coronavirus-maps-are-wrong


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> Here is a better chart to look at. The virus peaked Feb 4.
> Stats can be used to invoke fear. This chart, epi style, shows its declining.
> Other charts just keep adding to induce fear.
> https://www.futurehealth.live/blog/2020/2/17/all-the-coronavirus-maps-are-wrong


Be aware of the fudging of figures going on. 
The U.K. stopped testing the population and started only testing those in hospital. They're repeating tests on negative people to ensure they still are. The test only tests for who actively has it not who HAS had it. 
Only South Korea's numbers are worth looking at. This is why the WHO is imploring people to test, test, test.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

US vs Italy. Wait until a week after spring break finishes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Congratulations US!
You're in top position in the world for "new cases in a single day"!

1. USA 2693
2. Australia 214
3. Thailand 168
4. S Korea 98
5. Philippines 73
6. Argentina 67
7. Mexico 48
8. China 46
9. Austria 32
10. Armenia 30

Yes. The USA had more cases yesterday than the next 24 countries in the list combine and over 10% of the new cases in the whole world.

You are now 3rd in the world for cases. Only China and Italy have more cases.

Wait for the Spring Break explosion next week!

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

What are the numbers per capita. Thats more realistic.
And what are the percentages for death?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> What are the numbers per capita. Thats more realistic.
> And what are the percentages for death?


I'll try and work that out for you.

In the meantime

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/03/20/us/coronavirus-model-us-outbreak.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> What are the numbers per capita. Thats more realistic.
> And what are the percentages for death?


81.4 cases per million overall

But massive variations state by state. NY looks to be hit hard with 663 per million whereas West Virginia is only 7.02 per million.

With the sudden increase in cases the fatality rate is 1.3%
But if you look at concluded cases (recovered or dead) 526 cases have been concluded with 178 recovered and 348 deaths so twice as likely to die as to recover at the moment BUT it takes a lot longer to recover than to die. That figure will alter wildly in 2-3 weeks as more people recover and the balance is tipped back.

Again the rate of increase is faster than exponential.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

fangfarrier said:


> 81.4 cases per million overall
> 
> But massive variations state by state. NY looks to be hit hard with 663 per million whereas West Virginia is only 7.02 per million.
> 
> ...


Overall, very very low per capita.. 
I am taking it seriously. But, why is this hype so much greater than the last set of crap that came into the world? Why is the media just scarring the crap out of people to the point they bought all the TP, ammo etc...Crazy War of the Worlds going on here.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Overall, very very low per capita..
> I am taking it seriously. But, why is this hype so much greater than the last set of crap that came into the world? Why is the media just scarring the crap out of people to the point they bought all the TP, ammo etc...Crazy War of the Worlds going on here.


I had an interesting conversation yesterday that triggered an awareness and another perspective, this whole virus situation with the infection rate and death rate that isn't uncommon, yet the media is giving this situation a lot more attention. The comment that was made was, do you think this is all by design with the participation of the MSM, Deep State, UN, in a last ditch effort to regain motivation to advance globalization, with the removal of President Trump? Food for thought.....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

rstanek said:


> I had an interesting conversation yesterday that triggered an awareness and another perspective, this whole virus situation with the infection rate and death rate that isn't uncommon, yet the media is giving this situation a lot more attention. The comment that was made was, do you think this is all by design with the participation of the MSM, Deep State, UN, in a last ditch effort to regain motivation to advance globalization, with the removal of President Trump? Food for thought.....


Makes perfect sense.. And the left will call this as not true.. If Hillary were POTUS they would tear down the borders and let the infected come to our country. Kinda like Obama wanted/tried to do with Ebola. They praised him for letting quarantines lapse etc.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rstanek said:


> I had an interesting conversation yesterday that triggered an awareness and another perspective, this whole virus situation with the infection rate and death rate that isn't uncommon, yet the media is giving this situation a lot more attention. The comment that was made was, do you think this is all by design with the participation of the MSM, Deep State, UN, in a last ditch effort to regain motivation to advance globalization, with the removal of President Trump? Food for thought.....


The MSM talking bobble heads and their socialist puppet masters are opportunistic bastards. They didn't invent the China bug but you can damn well bet they are hyping the hell out of it to advance their agenda.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> 81.4 cases per million overall
> 
> But massive variations state by state. NY looks to be hit hard with 663 per million whereas West Virginia is only 7.02 per million.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Doc - what are Italy's numbers per million? Can you calc that one for me? Thanks!!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Hey Doc - what are Italy's numbers per million? Can you calc that one for me? Thanks!!


https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries
10 times worse, 886 per mil


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> Overall, very very low per capita..
> I am taking it seriously. But, why is this hype so much greater than the last set of crap that came into the world? Why is the media just scarring the crap out of people to the point they bought all the TP, ammo etc...Crazy War of the Worlds going on here.





rstanek said:


> I had an interesting conversation yesterday that triggered an awareness and another perspective, this whole virus situation with the infection rate and death rate that isn't uncommon, yet the media is giving this situation a lot more attention. The comment that was made was, do you think this is all by design with the participation of the MSM, Deep State, UN, in a last ditch effort to regain motivation to advance globalization, with the removal of President Trump? Food for thought.....





Steve40th said:


> Makes perfect sense.. And the left will call this as not true.. If Hillary were POTUS they would tear down the borders and let the infected come to our country. Kinda like Obama wanted/tried to do with Ebola. They praised him for letting quarantines lapse etc.





Prepared One said:


> The MSM talking bobble heads and their socialist puppet masters are opportunistic bastards. They didn't invent the China bug but you can damn well bet they are hyping the hell out of it to advance their agenda.


Hey guys - how about this:

They're thinking: Yeah - it will hurt Trump & his economy, and CoVid19 may not be as lethal as the annual flu...BUT we sure can use it to demonstrate how unprepared the health system is so *here is the reason we need the government to provide health care for all!! *

MSM complicit keeping panic hyped, sheep will welcome guaranteed health care when this is over...especially if all the 'shortages' are pounded into them daily. Especially if they've lost their job/ins from this event.

Even 1,000 deaths per million people, on it's own, isn't enough to justify these actions. Creating a scenario that will alter the health system, is.

Whatcha think?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Hey Doc - what are Italy's numbers per million? Can you calc that one for me? Thanks!!


Italy

As of today:

Infected 939.3 per million
Dead 90.6

Two weeks ago

Infected 86.5
Dead 6.05

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries
> 10 times worse, 886 per mil


Population of Italy 60.45 million
Infected 59,138
Dead 5476

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Today’s USA figures


USA 
Total infected 38,757
New cases TODAY 13,960
In serious condition 708
Dead 396 (up by 92 in a day)
Recovered 178


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

*Perspective*.

1 thousand deaths per 1 million people.

*1,000,001,000*

Italy, today:

90.6 deaths per 1 million people.

*1,000,000,091*


Yeah.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

U.K. records youngest death - 18 years old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> *Perspective*.
> 
> 1 thousand deaths per 1 million people.
> 
> ...


Yeah

A week ago it was a tenth of that.

So I have a bag of M&Ms. A bag of ten thousand of them.

Last week, one would make you sick if you chose it. Would you eat from the bag?
This week there are ten that would make you sick. Would you eat from the bag?
Next week it's a hundred of them that'll make you sick and one that'll kill you. Would you eat out the bag?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> Yeah
> 
> A week ago it was a tenth of that.
> 
> ...


Your analogy is a few factors off... but sure, we can go with your odds, for this.
Would I eat out of the bag? Absolutely.
What I wont do - is allow anyone, including the gov, to take the bag away from me, or prevent me from buying another bag.
All life is a risk, everyone knows that. 
Does that mean I'm going to intentionally expose myself to covid? Nope.
But I wont trade my freedom of choice (whether or not to eat an m&m) for the 'safety' of not having that choice...
No matter how much the government wants me to suck on their teat.

I'd rather live on my own terms and fail, or even die, than live on another's terms - and survive.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Your analogy is a few factors off... but sure, we can go with your odds, for this.
> Would I eat out of the bag? Absolutely.
> What I wont do - is allow anyone, including the gov, to take the bag away from me, or prevent me from buying another bag.
> All life is a risk, everyone knows that.
> ...


Hey @MountainGirl.

Explain how my factors are out please?

I think you need to check your figures further up.

1000 per million is 1 001 000
And 91 per pillion is 1 000 091

1 in 10 000
Is 10 in 100 000
Is 100 in 1 000 000

Happy to play math and statistics with you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> *Perspective*.
> 
> 1 thousand deaths per 1 million people.
> 
> ...


Ahem. Your figures are per BILLION not million.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> Ahem. Your figures are per BILLION not million.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*You are absolutely right!! My error!!*


*1000 per million is 1,00**1,000*
*
91 per million (Italy) is 1,000,0**91*​
Thanks for the correction!

So - how about you? Would you eat one of the m&m's ?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> *You are absolutely right!! My error!!*
> 
> 
> *1000 per million is 1,00*​*1,000*​*
> ...


Nah. They've got sugar in them. That stuff will kill ya, I tell ya.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> Nah. They've got sugar in them. That stuff will kill ya, I tell ya.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no you don't. 
You set up the hypothetical, that means you get to play too.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Oh no you don't.
> You set up the hypothetical, that means you get to play too.


Would I eat one? 
If it was just to get sick? Yes.
Chance of death? I'll pass. 
But I, too, would not like to be told I couldn't eat one or have the bag taken away. I'm also someone who thinks if we took away all warning signs and notices for twelve months we'd solve an overpopulation problems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

fangfarrier said:


> Today's USA figures
> 
> USA
> Total infected 38,757
> ...


94 of the dead were from Washington, that's almost 24%. 83% of those deaths were people age 70 and over. For perspective, Washington has roughly 2% of the total population of the U.S.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> 94 of the dead were from Washington, that's almost 24%. 83% of those deaths were people age 70 and over. For perspective, Washington has roughly 2% of the total population of the U.S.


2%? Aye, but for how long?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

fangfarrier said:


> 2%? Aye, but for how long?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Math isn't really my thing, but Washington has about 7.5 million residents, and I used 330 million as the total population of the U.S. So feel free to correct me if I'm wrong because I'm used to it when it comes to numbers.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> Math isn't really my thing, but Washington has about 7.5 million residents, and I used 330 million as the total population of the U.S. So feel free to correct me if I'm wrong because I'm used to it when it comes to numbers.


No, sorry, I meant if they're dying at an increased rate how long will they be a 2% and not a 1% or less.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

fangfarrier said:


> No, sorry, I meant if they're dying at an increased rate how long will they be a 2% and not a 1% or less.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, got it. I see what you mean. Well a lot of those cases of the elderly dying are related to the Life Care Center in Kirkland, WA, so you had the disease spreading through an infirm subset of the elderly. Heartbreaking. Once those cases have run their course, I would expect our share of fatal cases to go down.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> 2%? Aye, but for how long?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not very long, unfortunately. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Give me Liberty or Give me Death!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Here's an interesting tool you might like to look at. It tries to predict hospital bed overloads with different interventions.

https://covidactnow.org/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Here's an interesting tool you might like to look at. It tries to predict hospital bed overloads with different interventions.
> 
> https://covidactnow.org/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so we need 3 months of shelter in place to avoid a massive amount of deaths (here is PA)
with just social distancing we will see 191,000 deaths


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

fangfarrier said:


> Yeah
> 
> A week ago it was a tenth of that.
> 
> ...


This is cute, but you missed the M&Ms that don't kill you when you eat them, they kill other people. 
How many m&ms kill other people when you eat them?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mish said:


> This is cute, but you missed the M&Ms that don't kill you when you eat them, they kill other people.
> How many m&ms kill other people when you eat them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Ah. You eat the M&M that makes you sick and then everything you touch turns to sick-inducing M&Ms. Plus you sneeze M&Ms. Avoid the green ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

fangfarrier said:


> Ah. You eat the M&M that makes you sick and then everything you touch turns to sick-inducing M&Ms. Plus you sneeze M&Ms. Avoid the green ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zombie m&ms!!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*COVID 19 May Be Cured in US by Passover. [Must Hear]*

March 23, 2020|

By: Bill Still (Bill has been an alternative newscaster for about 10 years. He is always 100% right.]


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

World Health Organisation warns USA to become the epicentre of the Coronavirus pandemic

https://apple.news/A3U2TB_-1SmO3xzPCEu0QjA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

jimcosta said:


> *COVID 19 May Be Cured in US by Passover. [Must Hear]*
> 
> March 23, 2020|
> 
> By: Bill Still (Bill has been an alternative newscaster for about 10 years. He is always 100% right.]


I'm going to go out on a limb here and say he's wrong. He is very very wrong. 
I'd love to come back here on 17th April and apologise if every single Covid-19 case in the USA is cured and the stock market is back to its Christmas levels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Here's a link to a spreadsheet that you can fill in with the USA data and plot the spread of this pandemic

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Pl3T0rmHxXm-3Ro9rtGeW-u49FGqTYt0GWPceWWbWmc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

jimcosta said:


> *COVID 19 May Be Cured in US by Passover. [Must Hear]*
> 
> March 23, 2020|
> 
> By: Bill Still (Bill has been an alternative newscaster for about 10 years. He is always 100% right.]


"He's always 100% right." Lol Ahhh, ok.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Today’s update:

USA new cases 9909 (in one day) total 64765 (that’s nearly as many new cases as Italy and Spain combined)
USA deaths 130 (in one day) total 910

Who’d have thought Gen Z on Spring Break would do so much damage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

On a side note, what are they treating people this illness with?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is a question . We have a lot of drug addicted people on the streets. Crack is a big one. Last year 60,000 died from over doses. It would have been 70,000 had it not be for narcam saving them. These people are in generally poor health. It sad to say this but they are and will not do anything to protect them self or others the drug is everything. Why are they not dropping all over the streets? This is a serious question.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Here is a question . We have a lot of drug addicted people on the streets. Crack is a big one. Last year 60,000 died from over doses. It would have been 70,000 had it not be for narcam saving them. These people are in generally poor health. It sad to say this but they are and will not do anything to protect them self or others the drug is everything. Why are they not dropping all over the streets? This is a serious question.


Because there is not crisis. Where is the pictures of the over crowded hospitals, besides Italy BS with military trucks taking bodies ( didnt see one body). Wag the Dog crap.
I was in the hospital for 3 days a couple weeks ago. No Drama. No over crowded ER, no one in the parking lot with masks, checking fevers.. Nothing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> World Health Organisation warns USA to become the epicentre of the Coronavirus pandemic
> 
> https://apple.news/A3U2TB_-1SmO3xzPCEu0QjA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 knowing how anything Titled world is against the US . They must be planning to import more of it here. WHO is a fraud in every way.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> knowing how anything Titled world is against the US . They must be planning to import more of it here. WHO is a fraud in every way.


And anything from Apple news, might as well be facebook.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"New York Governor Andrew Cuomo said Wednesday that the state was getting hit hardest in the United States because of their welcoming spirit. These are his own words not mine.

"Cuomo noted that New York had 15 times the coronavirus cases of California and other states and offered his opinion about why that was the case.

"Because we welcome people from across the globe," he said. "We have people coming here, we have people who came here from China, who came here from Italy, who came here from all across the globe.""

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...daily&utm_campaign=20200325&utm_content=Final

And then you have this:

"Nevada's Democrat Gov. Steve Sisolak signed an order Tuesday outlawing the use of antimalarial drugs for sufferers of the coronavirus."

He does not want the drug helping people.

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...daily&utm_campaign=20200325&utm_content=Final


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> knowing how anything Titled world is against the US . They must be planning to import more of it here. WHO is a fraud in every way.


Here it is without the Apple link

https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...ion-people-in-fight-against-covid-19-11962778

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Today the US reported 13,968 new cases and 115 new deaths.

The USA has had more reported cases than China or Italy or Spain or Iran

This is day 21 for you.

Your country has 117,290 iCU spaces

You have 82 179 cases.

Tick, tick, tick, tick....

Look at these pretty shapes:










Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> Congratulations US!
> You're in top position in the world for "new cases in a single day"!
> 
> 1. USA 2693
> ...


4 days ago. 4.

Today USA recorded 13,968 in a single day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Whatever makes you feel good. We are Number 1, in more ways than one.
Europe has nothing , nothing but a legacy from WW2 and back, way way back.. Nothing since then. Well, they had Dianna, but killed her.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> Whatever makes you feel good. We are Number 1, in more ways than one.
> Europe has nothing , nothing but a legacy from WW2 and back, way way back.. Nothing since then. Well, they had Dianna, but killed her.


Believe me. Covid doesn't make you feel good.

I'm going out on a limb here. Unless you change the way you record your cases, the US will hit 1,000,000 cases on 11th April with about 35,000 deaths.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well Cuomo is having second thoughts. he has screwed up just about everything in NY . Blamed Trump for all NYC problems. Demand the rest for the country pay their bills . Now he is in a corner and this is what he has to say.

"New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo said Thursday that his stay-at-home order for the entirety of New York State was "probably not the best public health strategy."

https://www.foxnews.com/us/cuomo-cl...everyone-home-not-best-public-health-strategy


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Well Cuomo is having second thoughts. he has screwed up just about everything in NY . Blamed Trump for all NYC problems. Demand the rest for the country pay their bills . Now he is in a corner and this is what he has to say.
> 
> "New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo said Thursday that his stay-at-home order for the entirety of New York State was "probably not the best public health strategy."
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/cuomo-cl...everyone-home-not-best-public-health-strategy


Cuomo got the updated projections the same time Trump, and the CoVid Task Force did. All Governors got the news this morning.
The sky is apparently NOT falling. Bad initial modelling.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> Believe me. Covid doesn't make you feel good.
> 
> I'm going out on a limb here. Unless you change the way you record your cases, the US will hit 1,000,000 cases on 11th April with about 35,000 deaths.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might wanna go read this thread - CoVid Task Force member Dr Birx said today they're 'revisiting' the numbers and projections.

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...-force-reality-not-what-models-projected.html


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

USA

Total cases 133,094 
New cases today 9,516 (50% of yesterday)
Total Deaths 2363
New deaths today 142 (27% of yesterday’s figure)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> USA
> 
> Total cases 133,094
> New cases today 9,516 (50% of yesterday)
> ...


USA

Total cases 200,269
New cases today 11,739
Total Deaths 4,394
New deaths today 341

World figures:

Total cases 903,560
New cases today 45,241
Total Deaths 45,320
New deaths today 3,018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> USA
> 
> Total cases 200,269
> New cases today 11,739
> ...


Good morning.

Update for April 2nd:

Total cases 215,344
New cases today 15, 075
Total Deaths 5112
New deaths today 618

World figures:

Total cases 937,167
New cases today 33,607

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Update for April 2nd:
> 
> ...


Good evening .

Update for April 2nd:

Total cases 240 344
New cases today 25,341
Total Deaths 5807
New deaths today 705

World figures:

Total cases 1 007 436
New cases today 72 240

The US accounts for 23.85699% of world cases and 11.0407% of deaths

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Wife is getting tested as we speak. Hopefully it will be negative. X Ray was clean..


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> Wife is getting tested as we speak. Hopefully it will be negative. X Ray was clean..


Fingers crossed. Prayers for you two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

fangfarrier said:


> Fingers crossed. Prayers for you two.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thnx, She is keeping her distance since she was informed he tested positive. She said I need to stay away as I just had a stent put in and I have high bp.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> Good evening .
> 
> Update for April 2nd:
> 
> ...


10th April

Total Cases 525,559
Total deaths 20,304
What a difference a week makes. Just saying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Here are two great videos out today regarding the pandemic hoax in the U. S.*

I have followed Erin Scott's Alternative News Reports for about two years. She is the best analyst I have ever seen.
She just posted this interview regarding the greatly overstated Virus deaths being reported.

*". . . but if lock-outs are lifted and the chains are removed from humanity, governments will be seen for what they really are, masters willing to use tyranny to destroy lives for profit."*






*See also *just posted this explanation as to what may be going on with the virus scare.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

jimcosta said:


> *Here are two great videos out today regarding the pandemic hoax in the U. S.*
> 
> I have followed Erin Scott's Alternative News Reports for about two years. She is the best analyst I have ever seen.
> She just posted this interview regarding the greatly overstated Virus deaths being reported.
> ...


20,304 people are dead against the opinion it's a hoax. 
I,personally, know two people who have died with it.

I hope you are right. I hope it is a hoax. I hope to see my friends again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Tried listening but would rather listen to the Denton and Sasquatch show (and you know how much I hate listening to my voice). It's also hard to take someone seriously when they don't know the difference between _marshall _and _martial_.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Per capita is a more realistic number for USA..
We are Not Italy, We are more 1/2 Europe as far as population, and 
Europe has had 70,459 deaths.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*@Denton * Perhaps this one minute video by someone who spells a little better my influence you.

1 Minute video by DABHOO77:

*For First Time In History Every State Under A Federal Disaster Declaration Simultaneously*


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*China Virus Hype Caused Biggest Economic Crisis in US History - Kevin Shipp*

Recap and 44 Minute Interview by Greg Hunter


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Florida's DeSantis says confirmed coronavirus cases likely a 'small fraction of those who have actually had it'"

Once again do so called experts no much at all?

"You see different studies that have been done overseas, and I think that the consensus seems to be emerging that whoever tests positive for it is probably just a small fraction of those who have actually had it," DeSantis told host Mark Levin. "Because, of course, for people who are in the younger age groups, people who don't have significant underlying conditions, this could be something that [has] relatively mild symptoms."


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I think this passed through many back in Nov/Dec 2019..
Its definitely a huge Hoodwink on the world health organization, CDC, CCP etc.. Thats my opinion, because I can make one.
Granted, around the world people died. Until actual autopsy's are confirmed, just having the COVID19 doesnt mean you died Because of it.
You could have had the flu, lung cancer, heart problems, pneumonia, etc etc.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I think this passed through many back in Nov/Dec 2019..
> Its definitely a huge Hoodwink on the world health organization, CDC, CCP etc.. Thats my opinion, because I can make one.
> Granted, around the world people died. Until actual autopsy's are confirmed, just having the COVID19 doesnt mean you died Because of it.
> You could have had the flu, lung cancer, heart problems, pneumonia, etc etc.


This is true. When this first started being reported in the US, a lot of people said "but look at how much larger the numbers of people that die from the flu are". Those people were poopooed and told "but wait until you see the much larger numbers of the dreaded COVID-19 are". The problem is, as Steve40th points out, if you die of most anything, and are positive for COVID, then you are added to the vast number of COVID deaths (heart attack, cancer, aneurysm, emphysema, COPD, etc). If you had a heart attack while also having the flu, your death gets put in the heart attack death column, not the flu column. The reporting on this COVID death rate is very skewed. This is something that continues to puzzle me that so many people KNOW that we cannot trust the media and KNOW that we cannot trust the politicians, but suddenly, when it comes to a "pandemic" both the media and politicians telling the truth...&#8230;. Really, people? Really? Reagan said "trust but verify". So....when you go to verify, and see that the truth is not what you were told, then I think it is time to let that trust go to the wayside. It is like sending your child into a region where you know there is a man-eating lion that has killed 12 people in the last 6 months, and then saying "I can't believe that evil fornicating lion ate my kid!". WAKE UP, AMERICA!!!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> I think this passed through many back in Nov/Dec 2019..
> Its definitely a huge Hoodwink on the world health organization, CDC, CCP etc.. Thats my opinion, because I can make one.
> Granted, around the world people died. Until actual autopsy's are confirmed, just having the COVID19 doesnt mean you died Because of it.
> You could have had the flu, lung cancer, heart problems, pneumonia, etc etc.


We'll logically @Steve40th you are absolutely correct. The only thing anyone dies from is brain hypoxia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

On another topic, when is Mountain Girl coming back? I miss her posts!!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

fangfarrier said:


> We'll logically @Steve40th you are absolutely correct. The only thing anyone dies from is brain hypoxia.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True. But, lying to get an agenda going is just plain wrong. The world is being lied too.. Thats the truth,


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> True. But, lying to get an agenda going is just plain wrong. The world is being lied too.. Thats the truth,


By whom is the world being lied to?
Maybe you are attributing malice to fear, or lack of knowledge?

Tell me your post-positivist truth: I'm eager to learn. Then I'll explain social constructivism to you and you may start to see what you're missing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

fangfarrier said:


> By whom is the world being lied to?
> Maybe you are attributing malice to fear, or lack of knowledge?
> 
> Tell me your post-positivist truth: I'm eager to learn. Then I'll explain social constructivism to you and you may start to see what you're missing.
> ...


WHO, CDC, Fauci, Birx, Europes Leaders ... Stop being Naive and part of the problem. Open your eyes.. You read stats, well, read them and decipher them. Then coordinate with what the media, leaders are saying. Come on, you are smarter than this.
Look at US death rates for the past four years. Look at how certain ones have plummeted during the Rise of COVID 19.. If you cant see the lie right there, well, glad you are comfortable with your leaders.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> WHO, CDC, Fauci, Birx, Europes Leaders ... Stop being Naive and part of the problem. Open your eyes.. You read stats, well, read them and decipher them. Then coordinate with what the media, leaders are saying. Come on, you are smarter than this.
> Look at US death rates for the past four years. Look at how certain ones have plummeted during the Rise of COVID 19.. If you cant see the lie right there, well, glad you are comfortable with your leaders.


Thank you for answering who you believe are lying.

You challenged me to read the stats. I did. The US had a 2019 death rate of 8635 per million, or 719 per million per month. 
Now we need to look at how many more than the 719 per million per month have died so far. You'd agree the difference would be directly or in directly attributed to SARS-CoV-2?

Finally. Please tell me how you define "the truth".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

fangfarrier said:


> Thank you for answering who you believe are lying.
> 
> You challenged me to read the stats. I did. The US had a 2019 death rate of 8635 per million, or 719 per million per month.
> Now we need to look at how many more than the 719 per million per month have died so far. You'd agree the difference would be directly or in directly attributed to SARS-CoV-2?
> ...


Not going to play wordsmithing games with you.. Carry on, believe what you believe..
This is whats really happening. 
Numbers of deaths are being put onto COVID 19, just to get high numbers.
https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ch-2020-actually-15-average-prior-four-years/


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Here is the CDC s guidelines for determining deaths. Covid has successfully 
According to NYPOST it is the leading cause of death in USA. Hmm, I guess they forgot the other diseases..
https://nypost.com/2020/04/10/coronavirus-is-now-the-leading-cause-of-death-in-america/
2019, and its been consistent for many years prior as far as 1 through 8..
Leading Causes of Death

Heart disease: 647,457.
Cancer: 599,108.
Accidents (unintentional injuries): 169,936.
Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 160,201.
Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 146,383.
Alzheimer's disease: 121,404.
Diabetes: 83,564.
Influenza and pneumonia: 55,672.
2017
Number of deaths for leading causes of death:

Heart disease: 647,457
Cancer: 599,108
Accidents (unintentional injuries): 169,936
Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 160,201
Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 146,383
Alzheimer's disease: 121,404
Diabetes: 83,564
Influenza and Pneumonia: 55,672
Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome and nephrosis: 50,633
Intentional self-harm (suicide): 47,173

If COVID-19 played a role in the death, this condition should be specified on the death certificate. In many cases, it is likely that it will be the UCOD, as it can lead to various life-threatening conditions, such as pneumonia and acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS). In these cases, COVID-19 should be reported on the lowest line used in Part I with the other conditions to which it gave rise listed on the lines above it. ... When determining whether COVID-19 played a role in the cause of death, follow the CDC clinical criteria for evaluating a person under investigation for COVID-19 and, where possible, conduct appropriate laboratory testing using guidance provided by CDC or local health authorities. .... In cases where a definite diagnosis of COVID-19 cannot be made, but it is suspected or likely (e.g., the circumstances are compelling within a reasonable degree of certainty), it is acceptable to report COVID-19 on a death certificate as "probable" or "presumed." In these instances, certifiers should use their best clinical judgement in determining if a COVID-19 infection was likely.
https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/vsrg/vsrg03-508.pdf


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Here is the CDC s guidelines for determining deaths. Covid has successfully
> According to NYPOST it is the leading cause of death in USA. Hmm, I guess they forgot the other diseases..
> https://nypost.com/2020/04/10/coronavirus-is-now-the-leading-cause-of-death-in-america/
> 2019, and its been consistent for many years prior as far as 1 through 8..
> ...


I believe the stats you offer.

I also believe that my death shouldn't be attributed to the KungFlu if I were already greatly weakened by cancer or something like that.

All that being as it is, I also believe there is more to this virus than we are being told. Don't you get that feeling?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I believe the stats you offer.
> 
> I also believe that my death shouldn't be attributed to the KungFlu if I were already greatly weakened by cancer or something like that.
> 
> *All that being as it is, I also believe there is more to this virus than we are being told. Don't you get that feeling?*


Since the beginning.

Also, in a presidential press conference, Dr. Birx stated that even if they were just exposed to covid-19 but died of something else, covid-19 was the official cause of death. That was one of the press conferences I was watching.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> I believe the stats you offer.
> 
> I also believe that my death shouldn't be attributed to the KungFlu if I were already greatly weakened by cancer or something like that.
> 
> All that being as it is, I also believe there is more to this virus than we are being told. Don't you get that feeling?


Yes, I believe there is much more to this story, and I mean STORY.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Yes, I believe there is much more to this story, and I mean STORY.


Do you believe there is no KungFlu?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Do you believe there is no KungFlu?


I believe it's real. It's spread far and wide enough that everyone can't be in on a hoax. Also it's not like it doesn't occur in one form or another every few years or so.

That being said, I think they have blown this out of proportion. They are using this to create panic (and it's working) and possibly crash the economy. Trump is running on a strong economy, among other things.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I believe it's real. It's spread far and wide enough that everyone can't be in on a hoax. Also it's not like it doesn't occur in one form or another every few years or so.
> 
> That being said, I think they have blown this out of proportion. They are using this to create panic (and it's working) and possibly crash the economy. Trump is running on a strong economy, among other things.


I like that opinion much more than mine.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> Do you believe there is no KungFlu?


I believe in Wuhan Virus. KungFlu sounds better though.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

inceptor said:


> I believe it's real. It's spread far and wide enough that everyone can't be in on a hoax. Also it's not like it doesn't occur in one form or another every few years or so.
> 
> That being said, I think they have blown this out of proportion. They are using this to create panic (and it's working) and possibly crash the economy. Trump is running on a strong economy, among other things.


I think just having people get on planes, ships etc and travel spread this pretty quickly.
I was in Bahrain when it started to be an issue world wide, Late Feb to Early March.. I noticed allot of the Asians had masks in the malls etc. Why is that big deal now, because there arent many Asians in Bahrain...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Here is another interesting site dedicated to stats. Goes back to the 50's
https://www.statista.com/statistics/184574/deaths-by-influenza-and-pneumonia-in-the-us-since-1950/
And did we freak out when this happened? Maybe because we werent being played back then.
https://www.deseret.com/2003/12/7/19799918/65-000-died-of-flu-in-98-99


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Look at this snippet from 90.
Influenza--United States, 1989-90 and 1990-91 seasons.
Chapman LE, Tipple MA, Schmeltz LM, Good SE, Regnery HL, Kendal AP, Gary HE Jr, Cox NJ, Schonberger LB.
Abstract
Mostly took the lives of the elderly. Sound familiar? Did we shut the world economy down. Nope.
During the 1989-90 influenza season, 98% of all influenza viruses isolated in the United States and reported to CDC were influenza A. Almost all those that were antigenically characterized were similar to influenza A/Shanghai/11/87(H3N2), a component of the 1989-90 influenza vaccine. Regional and widespread influenza activity began to be reported in late December 1989, peaked in mid-January 1990, and declined rapidly through early April 1990. Most of the outbreaks reported to CDC were among nursing-home residents. Considerable influenza-associated mortality was reflected in the percentage of deaths due to pneumonia and influenza (P&I) reported through the CDC 121 Cities Surveillance System from early January through early April. More than 80% of all reported P&I deaths were among persons greater than or equal to 65 years. In contrast to the predominance of influenza A during 1989-90, during the 1990-91 influenza season 86% of all influenza virus isolations reported were influenza B. Widespread influenza activity was reported from mid-January through April 1991, with regional activity extending into May. Outbreaks were reported primarily among schoolchildren, and no evidence of excess influenza-associated mortality was found. Almost all the influenza B isolates tested were related to influenza B/Yamagata/16/88, a component of the 1990-91 influenza vaccine, but were antigenically closer to B/Panama/45/90, a minor variant.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> Look at this snippet from 90.
> Influenza--United States, 1989-90 and 1990-91 seasons.
> Chapman LE, Tipple MA, Schmeltz LM, Good SE, Regnery HL, Kendal AP, Gary HE Jr, Cox NJ, Schonberger LB.
> Abstract
> ...


You missed the bit that said over a third of all over 65s had natural immunity to previous exposures. That's 100% more than have a natural immunity to a new disease never encountered before and is more contagious and more deadly.

Otherwise you have a point. Oh, wait. No you don't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

fangfarrier said:


> You missed the bit that said over a third of all over 65s had natural immunity to previous exposures. That's 100% more than have a natural immunity to a new disease never encountered before and is more contagious and more deadly.
> 
> Otherwise you have a point. Oh, wait. No you don't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Point went right over your analytical head...Good day limey...Love the ignore function..


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

You didn’t make a point. You quoted a paper. 
You were making no point that was obvious or clear. 

Please, make a point and I’ll look at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> You missed the bit that said over a third of all over 65s had natural immunity to previous exposures. That's 100% more than have a natural immunity to a new disease never encountered before and is more contagious and more deadly.
> 
> Otherwise you have a point. Oh, wait. No you don't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So sayeth:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> 10th April
> 
> Total Cases 525,559
> Total deaths 20,304
> ...


14th April
Total cases 605,354
Total Deaths 25,388

Total deaths in last 24hrs 1748

State by state breakdown here:

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> So sayeth:
> 
> DOOMSAYER


CONGRATULATIONS UNITED STATES!

1,000,000 positive tested cases!!!

32.25% of the world's positive tests!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> CONGRATULATIONS UNITED STATES!
> 
> 1,000,000 positive tested cases!!!
> 
> ...


USA! USA! USA!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> CONGRATULATIONS UNITED STATES!
> 
> 1,000,000 positive tested cases!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry but when they just do selective testing, the numbers will be off. If they did more testing of the population then you would have a more realistic percentage. I recently read and article and it turns out that more people in NYC have had Covid 19 and didn't know it. They are fully recovered and so their numbers are not counted. Skewed numbers make the situation look much worse than it is.

Also, according to Dr. Berx in a press conference, if someone dies of something else, like a heart attack, if they could have possibly been exposed to Covid 19 then it is counted as a Covid 19 death. That doesn't sound like realistic numbers to me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

281 deaths total in WI as of now. What is missing from the numbers? They are not telling us how many were in nursing homes or retirement homes ? they play with the cause of death in those places because the get more cash if it COV19 related.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Doctors are coming forward now claiming that they are being pressured into stating that “cause of death “ is covid in almost all cases. Even when it is not indicated. This is an agenda, not science!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

inceptor said:


> Sorry but when they just do selective testing, the numbers will be off. If they did more testing of the population then you would have a more realistic percentage. I recently read and article and it turns out that more people in NYC have had Covid 19 and didn't know it. They are fully recovered and so their numbers are not counted. Skewed numbers make the situation look much worse than it is.
> 
> Also, according to Dr. Berx in a press conference, if someone dies of something else, like a heart attack, if they could have possibly been exposed to Covid 19 then it is counted as a Covid 19 death. That doesn't sound like realistic numbers to me.


I never mentioned death.

You're right. You have way more positive people. 
But congrats on one million positive people tested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Have you guys seen this? hehe...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Doctors are coming forward now claiming that they are being pressured into stating that "cause of death " is covid in almost all cases. Even when it is not indicated. This is an agenda, not science!


 Kind of like Global cooling, then global warming , now climate change. The education system hands them a script and they darn well better follow it


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> CONGRATULATIONS UNITED STATES!
> 
> 1,000,000 positive tested cases!!!
> 
> ...


Schadenfreude


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> Schadenfreude


Bless you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nursing home. retirement homes are a huge part of the virus problem. Along with crowding to many people in one place like NYC. Take out these extremely high numbers of these places and the virus is not that big a killer.
Keep mom and dad home don't lock them up in these hell holes.
They did not even try to protect these people.

https://www.foxnews.com/health/nearly-70-dead-horrific-outbreak-veterans-home


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Nursing home. retirement homes are a huge part of the virus problem. Along with crowding to many people in one place like NYC. Take out these extremely high numbers of these places and the virus is not that big a killer.
> Keep mom and dad home don't lock them up in these hell holes.
> They did not even try to protect these people.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/health/nearly-70-dead-horrific-outbreak-veterans-home


The warehousing of the elderly has become big business, and big business is all about PROFITS, NOT ETHICS, COMPASSION NOR CARE. The same with the VA.

When families stayed together, with a mother and father, often the grandparents would live out their days with their children, often teaching the grandchildren their knowledge from years of life's experiences. My maternal grandmother lived into her 90s, never spent a day in a nursing home. My childhood experiences, learning of life from her, has been invaluable........she raised 11 children on a farm in the depression of the 1930s.

In Massachusetts, one of the worst hellholes was an old soldiers home, mentioned above, in Holyoke Ma

april 14th

https://abcnews.go.com/US/40-veterans-died-massachusetts-holyoke-veterans-home-facing/story?id=70138817

april 20th updated 4/28

https://www.masslive.com/news/2020/04/coronavirus-at-holyoke-soldiers-home-2-more-veterans-die-in-worst-outbreak-at-health-care-facility-nationwide.html


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> When families stayed together, with a mother and father, often the grandparents would live out their days with their children, often teaching the grandchildren their knowledge from years of life's experiences. My maternal grandmother lived into her 90s, never spent a day in a nursing home. My childhood experiences, learning of life from her, has been invaluable........she raised 11 children on a farm in the depression of the 1930s.


Most people today don't want to be inconvenienced by keeping their elderly parents at home. In a way, I understand because it is no easy task to care for these people and requires a lot of sacrifice... which seems America doesn't do much of today. Caring for them might mean one spouse giving up their job. Caring might mean time apart. For example my wife quit her teaching job to care for her 99 year old aunt living in an apartment and her 98 year old mother still living in her home. My wife spends 5 days/nights every week staying with her mom so that she can shop & care for them. Other two days we pay a helper to stay in her mom's house providing that care.

I don't mind saying it is tough. I miss my wife and it is tough for one person (me) to run our farmstead with all the animals, orchards & garden. It is emotionally draining on my wife watching & dealing with their declines. But it is worth it knowing these two ladies are properly cared for and staying healthy in their own homes.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

******* said:


> Most people today don't want to be inconvenienced by keeping their elderly parents at home. In a way, I understand because it is no easy task to care for these people and requires a lot of sacrifice... which seems America doesn't do much of today. Caring for them might mean one spouse giving up their job. Caring might mean time apart. For example my wife quit her teaching job to care for her 99 year old aunt living in an apartment and her 98 year old mother still living in her home. My wife spends 5 days/nights every week staying with her mom so that she can shop & care for them. Other two days we pay a helper to stay in her mom's house providing that care.
> 
> I don't mind saying it is tough. I miss my wife and it is tough for one person (me) to run our farmstead with all the animals, orchards & garden. It is emotionally draining on my wife watching & dealing with their declines. But it is worth it knowing these two ladies are properly cared for and staying healthy in their own homes.


I salute you and your wife, Sir.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

******* said:


> Most people today don't want to be inconvenienced by keeping their elderly parents at home. In a way, I understand because it is no easy task to care for these people and requires a lot of sacrifice... which seems America doesn't do much of today. Caring for them might mean one spouse giving up their job. Caring might mean time apart. For example my wife quit her teaching job to care for her 99 year old aunt living in an apartment and her 98 year old mother still living in her home. My wife spends 5 days/nights every week staying with her mom so that she can shop & care for them. Other two days we pay a helper to stay in her mom's house providing that care.
> 
> I don't mind saying it is tough. I miss my wife and it is tough for one person (me) to run our farmstead with all the animals, orchards & garden. It is emotionally draining on my wife watching & dealing with their declines. But it is worth it knowing these two ladies are properly cared for and staying healthy in their own homes.


My mother was the youngest of 11 children. She took care of both parents, and many of her older brothers/sisters. It did take a lot out of her, and stressed her marriage. Many of her siblings were selfish and only came around when there was a death, looking to see what they might have inheireted.

What my Mom inheireted, was a welcome from St Peter. And that's all she ever wanted.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> My mother was the youngest of 11 children. She took care of both parents, and many of her older brothers/sisters. It did take a lot out of her, and stressed her marriage. Many of her siblings were selfish and only came around when there was a death, looking to see what they might have inheireted.
> 
> What my Mom inheireted, was a welcome from St Peter. And that's all she ever wanted.


You bring up a sore subject with us. My wife's sister decided to move to Carmel, CA a few years ago. Her option was to move back to Memphis, where she could help care for her mom & aunt, or to go live a peaceful life, with daily walks on the beach. She chose walking on the beach to helping. So now she visits twice a year when it is convenient.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

******* said:


> You bring up a sore subject with us. My wife's sister decided to move to Carmel, CA a few years ago. Her option was to move back to Memphis, where she could help care for her mom & aunt, or to go live a peaceful life, with daily walks on the beach. She chose walking on the beach to helping. So now she visits twice a year when it is convenient.


She'll be back like a vulture feeding off the dead, to collect "her due" , if there is an estate or insurance policy. I'm related to a few of those scavengers.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> CONGRATULATIONS UNITED STATES!
> 
> 1,000,000 positive tested cases!!!
> 
> ...


On the 28th day of April, 102 days ago I pointed out the US had 1,000,000 positive cases. 
Today, 08/08/20 (I wrote that in the US format so as not to confuse people, Non-Us please read that as 08/08/20 instead) the US has 5,115,470 cases. That's 25.9% of the cases in the world. 
Your first case was on 20th Jan 2020.

How do you feel about those figures now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> On the 28th day of April, 102 days ago I pointed out the US had 1,000,000 positive cases.
> Today, 08/08/20 (I wrote that in the US format so as not to confuse people, Non-Us please read that as 08/08/20 instead) the US has 5,115,470 cases. That's 25.9% of the cases in the world.
> Your first case was on 20th Jan 2020.
> 
> ...


 Your numbers are just a game. many countries are not testing or reporting true numbers. The US was directly targeted by China with it. The rest of you were just cover. In real numbers still no more die from it than regular flu. More die of heart attacks each year.
Several other things cause more deaths. Also here because medicare pays a lot more for COV19 deaths many that did not die from it get listed as having died from it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> On the 28th day of April, 102 days ago I pointed out the US had 1,000,000 positive cases.
> Today, 08/08/20 (I wrote that in the US format so as not to confuse people, Non-Us please read that as 08/08/20 instead) the US has 5,115,470 cases. That's 25.9% of the cases in the world.
> Your first case was on 20th Jan 2020.
> 
> ...


Dubious. 
Die in a motorcycle accident? No; you died from the KungFlu.

The numbers are inflated. Hospitals get federal money for each case. Furthermore, larger numbers keep the country in a panic. Panic makes the mentally weak compliant.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Work-Wifey‘s son’s work buddy was informed by his company that his test results came back positive. Interesting, as he didn’t get tested.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Work-Wifey's son's work buddy was informed by his company that his test results came back positive. Interesting, as he didn't get tested.


Was it a mail in test?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Work-Wifey's son's work buddy was informed by his company that his test results came back positive. Interesting, as he didn't get tested.


Odd that even goats and fruit are testing positive. That's one mighty virus.

https://www.msn.com/en-za/news/afri...tive-for-virus-president-magufuli/ar-BB13AJWO


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Was it a mail in test?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. None at all. The clinic used by the company simply said he was positive with no testing at all.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> No. None at all. The clinic used by the company simply said he was positive with no testing at all.


Oh. And even though no test had been conducted, the company still told him he couldn't come back to work until he had a negative testing. 
Insanity rules the day.


----------

